
Otii by QOITECH - retSava
https://www.qoitech.com/
======
retSava
Got this today. It does to power analysis what Saleae Logic did to logic
analyzers. That is, at the cost of performance (you can't do the high-end
stuff), it makes it so much easier to get started. This one is about 400 euro,
while a "big" yet not high-end power/load analyzer would be ten times that.
Granted, this only samples at 4kHz when below 7mA, and 1kHz above that so
really short events are not seen, but for our purposes (small radio SOC,
mostly sleeping) this works great. Even short CPU wakeups can be seen. If you
want screenshots, let me know.

No affiliation, and I'm getting nothing out of this other than the joy I get
from sharing when I found a good tool.

